# Any one else from Australia?



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Any one else from Australia? on this forum

aaron


----------



## Beau (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah mate i'm another Aussie.
see ya round this forum from time to time.
Beau


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

cool cool wat part got any pics of ur apbt?


----------



## MyAroha (May 3, 2009)

im from queensland...


----------



## sub cyderz (Jul 21, 2009)

*aussie aussie aussie oi oi oi*

im qlder nice to see aussie with pibulls see yous around on this forum


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not from aus but I want to hear all of ya'lls accents. hehe


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I'm from Nz close but not quite


----------



## sub cyderz (Jul 21, 2009)

haha im a nzlder juss living is aus now lolz ...


----------



## kiwibloke (Sep 5, 2009)

*kiwi in oz*

hi im in WA been in ozzie almost 12years now. Used to own 4 dogs in NZ.
Look in to get back into dogs, however hard to find a well breed dog in oz now due to bans.
Any one no if the guy that owned Kittens Peaches( best producing Redboy bitch in the world) is still in the Dogs? he sent several well breed dogs to NZ from his Garrets Bear.:cheers:


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

This Puerto Rican loves everything about Australia:cheers:


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello, NSW here. Nice to see you guys on here...


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

NSW here aswell


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

Sydking hey where abouts?


----------

